# Beekeeping Workshop (Central MO: 3-21- 2020) Great Plains Master Beekeeper Certified



## Mrs.Ko (Jan 31, 2013)

Beginning Beekeeping Workshop 
presented by 
Johnson County Missouri Beekeepers Association
Saturday, March 21, 2020 (8:00-5:00)
Part 2 Thursday, March 26th (6:00-8:30)
Intensive Beginning Beekeeping Workshop is an all-day event at 
First Baptist Church
Warrensburg, MO 64064


The intensive class agenda includes: Bee Biology; Equipment; Acquiring bees; Spring, Fall, and Winter Management; Bee Diseases and Pest Management; Educational Opportunities; Extracting Honey; Hive location; Honey Plants; Beekeeping Etiquette; Questions and Answers; Door Prizes; and a chance to win a complete colony of honey bees. Registration Fee includes a Beekeeping Handbook, membership in the JoCoMo Beekeepers Assn., refreshments, and lunch will be provided. Beekeeping Supply Vendors will be on site. 
$55 Pre-registration Required due to limited space. 
For Registration Forms Visit: www.JCMBA.org

Cathy (660) 656-3485 or Tom (660) 747-7063 
[email protected] [email protected]


----------

